# Paradise Hole



## lightchop

I have searched the forum and the escambia county site for the gps coordinates for the paradise hole and have'nt found them. Could someone help me out?


----------



## HighCotton

If Loran coordinates would help, try:

13306.7

47098.2 to a 47093.9

Sorry, I don't have any GPS #'s on hand.


----------



## dkdiver

Go to www.mbtdivers.com and check their site. I think they have it on there. If they don't, PM me and I will get it off of my GPS and give it to you. I have several numbers for various pieces of it and would be happy to share.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

this will get you there.enjoy.N30 12.902 W87 09.749


----------



## lightchop

Thanks fellas.


----------



## littlezac

I have a different number for that spot if you want I'll pm it to you.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *cobia09 (8/7/2009)*I have a different number for that spot if you want I'll pm it to you.


lol its not really a spot its more of an area.your number is probably 100 feet away or something.its a natural bottom area with live rock.


----------



## msagro1

would you pm me the number so I can work in between the spots


----------



## biggamefishr

guys theres hundreds if not thousands of different numbers for this area...like will said its a large live bottom area. goto one set of numbers and just start trolling around and save anything that marks fish...by the end of the day you'll have 100 numbers in your GPS and every single one will be good for short snapper after the 2nd day of snapper season


----------



## samiams

you got the numbers to start. what i do is drift (dont be afraid to drift 500+ft)and when i get a nice fish i will mark it. the area is not only full of ledges but stuff that might not show up on your finder


----------



## grassbed hunter

fished italot had great luck just drift around it u will not be disapointed some big fish there lots of snapper an kings :usaflag


----------



## Brandy

Ive only ever been there once with claydo. Pulled up on the public numbers in the off season for Snapps , trolled around watching the machine for a few ,marked fish and rolled over to A nice broken natural rip rap with sand inbetween sand wash with nice snapper and Aj. the area has always looked good on the machine when I trolled it , just never dived it but once.


----------

